# How can i preserve clones for a long time



## panta (Dec 2, 2009)

is there any way to preserve clones from a favorite pheno so if something happens to the grow i can have that same plant again


----------



## cbtwohundread (Dec 2, 2009)

Someone the other day in.,.,.,idk which thread but metioNed puting them ina ziplock bag,with a papertowel or sumn and they stay dormant and fresh.,.,hopefuly someone remembers the thread or has more in4.


----------



## terrorizer805 (Dec 2, 2009)

keep em' in your dome make sure to water the rock wool whenever needed with nutrient enriched water so your roots won't dry out. keep a close eye on the rockwool you don't want dry roots.


----------



## terrorizer805 (Dec 2, 2009)

Oh by watering I mean spray em' with a light mist and dampen the rock wool.


----------



## stonedar (Dec 2, 2009)

you could grow one out as a mother and clone it...


----------



## Treeth (Dec 2, 2009)

always asking the tough questions huh panta.

just collect a tissue culture and clone later.


----------



## wilsoncr17 (Dec 2, 2009)

I usually keep a few cuttings every cycle or so in a Ziploc in the refrigerator crisper. I've cloned a refrigerated cutting on more than one occasion, as late as 4 weeks after cutting.


----------



## panta (Dec 3, 2009)

i gotta research that tissue culture,how difficult is it,i ,mean if i never done it before whats the chance of failure in my first run and how long can u store the sample

can somebody tell me how to change this stupid skin on the forum,i had the same problem a few month ago and i dont remeber wheres the settings option for it to get it to default


----------



## ghostsamurai25 (Dec 5, 2009)

My method, fill a jar with phd, non chlorine water, put clones in it make sure all the air is gone by filling it with water. Close the lid and put into the fridge. Ive rooted cutting months after being cut and put in fridge. Make sure the container is sterile, any bacteria may create deterioration while in the fridge.


----------



## ghostsamurai25 (Dec 5, 2009)

http://boards.cannabis.com/indoor-growing/85432-storing-clones.html
towards the bottom buddy talks about the same tech with the use of 
a air extractor. Hope this helps.


----------



## d.c. beard (Dec 5, 2009)

Nice GhostSamuri. I've read that before. Nice to know it works!


----------



## ghostsamurai25 (Dec 10, 2009)

d.c. beard said:


> Nice GhostSamuri. I've read that before. Nice to know it works!


YW no problem, if you try it and it works let us know.


----------



## buggin69 (Dec 14, 2009)

use a no wilt spray BEFORE you take the clones.. a couple days before. then cut as usual and store in the fridge like they said... the waxy layer from the wilt spray will keep it from losing as much moisture and help protect it from the constant contact from the side of the bag

I'm basing this on theory not experience


----------

